# New from Pontotoc MS



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome. Start with Italian bees. I think Broke-T (on this forum) may be in your neck of the woods. pm him and he will steer you right.


----------



## CBGriffin96 (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for your welcoming I'll see if I can contact him.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! You already started right by coming to beesource. There are a lot of good folks that will be happy to help you out. 
Italians are easy to come by, and fairly hardy, they are a good choice for anyone especially beginners. I think going with langstroth hives for the same reason. Some pretty good beekeepers don't even take the time to answer questions concerning warre or top bar hives. Add to that the equipment is east attainable or built. Start with deep hive bodies as frames from nucs will be easier to get in that configuration. Good Luck.


----------



## SteveStevenson (Feb 14, 2014)

Beesource is a great place to start. Go to Michael Bush's website and read it all. Then see if you can find a club close to you. I can't tell you how much I've enjoyed my bees. Good luck


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! There's free beekeeping videos at the Ohio State Beekeepers web site, www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/beekeeping_class

Most of the bee equipment/manufacturers have educational videos/information on their web sites too.

Good luck with your bees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 96!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas CB! I sure can't add to what you've already gotten in the thread. Good luck to you.


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi, I'm in Meridian. Broke T may be out of nucs for the year, I ordered 2 about 3 weeks ago and he was close I think.

Try the Mississippi Market Bulletin, it has an online version. You will probably find some there


----------



## tjbj (Mar 20, 2016)

We're from Kosciusko! We're a husband & wife team (hubby is TJ and I'm BJ). Also relatively new to this forum (haven't posted til now, mostly lurked!), and so new at beekeeping that our first nucs were ordered yesterday (from Broke T, and yes if you'd like to order from him best to do it ASAP). There may be others nearer to you who are certified to sell queens and nucs. Check with your local extension service, also MSU Cares has a section on beekeeping on their website. I believe there is a club in your area, North East Mississippi Beekeepers Associaton (or something like that). I've been studying and researching beekeeping for a couple of years now, but managed this year to catch a short course which was held at the Ms Ag Museum in Jackson last weekend and hosted by the Central Ms Beekeeper's Association. What we've discovered is how welcoming other beekeepers are and how very generous in sharing their knowledge and experience. Read everything you can get your hands on, watch videos, visit this forum. We're so looking forward to this new chapter in our lives!


----------



## hillbeekeeper (Mar 11, 2013)

Welcome from the northeast corner. The northeast Mississippi beekeeper's association will have their next meeting on April 12. Dr. Jeff Harris of Mississippi State University's beekeeping extension program and our club president, Dr. Ben Kilman, will be doing nucleus installation as a field exercise. Just look at the club's Facebook page for more information.


----------

